# Colourful Jars



## Bottles R Us (Aug 4, 2011)

I like coloured bottles and jars. I have quite a few colourful bottles, but only shards of colourful jars.
 SHOW OFF YOUR COLOURFUL JARS! I want to see the good, the bad, and the ugly ones!
 Any coloured jar goes. Let's see what you have!

 Bottles R Us


----------



## Bottles R Us (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's the closest thing I have to a coloured jar:








 You really can't tell from the crappy picture, but it's a nice shade of pink.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here is some from my collection that I had...

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 6, 2011)

owwww....look at all the colors.  Nice, very nice......did you see that lime colored jar on NAG...WOW  over 1G...

    David


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2011)

I sure did David. That was one killer colored Globe!

 ~Tim


----------



## cookie (Aug 6, 2011)

here are a couple lightnings.....


----------



## cookie (Aug 6, 2011)

another...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful jars John!

 ~Tim


----------



## LC (Aug 6, 2011)

I can see where it would be quite easy to get hooked on collecting jars , those are all quite beautiful . I had about twenty five jars at one time on shelves in the garage , they were all low end , nothing like what you have displayed except for the Lightning . I live in an area that goes back beyond the civil war , and never did see but one or two good jars or bottles come out of my area . Of course if you go to the bottle shows I am sure there are many to pick from , never went to but one show in all the years I have collected bottles .


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 6, 2011)

Now here is a good question for the LIGHTNING collectors....the other variation of the LIGHTNING..the one with REGISTERED UNITED STATS PATENT OFFICE.   Has anyone seen these in the color range you can find the ones above posted by cookie?

     They are number 1501 in the Red Book if not mistaken....I have never seen them in anything cept clear, aqua and cornflower blue.......

     David

     PS...That top quart gets my vote.....sweeeet


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2011)

There is one known in amber but i've never seen it. Greg could possibly have a photo of it.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

Here`s a few, Mason on left is lite(apple?) green, kind of a wash in bright sunlite. Warren


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

more...


----------



## jarhunter (Aug 8, 2011)

Here`s some more. Think i have pic. posting figured out.[8|] Warren


----------

